# New Tech N9ne Album Killer



## northerncaligrown (Jul 2, 2008)

wussup fellow smokers!? anybody listen to the new Tech N9ne album killer? well if u like rap then you should no doubt pick up this album. It came out yesterday. Its a double album with track featuring mistah FAB, Ice Cube, Scarface, Paul wall, and this one dude from X-Clan, an old school rap group. This is tech's best cd yet. He got rap and rock n roll on his shit. best of both worlds!


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jul 3, 2008)

norcal..u from sacramento??

and tech n9ne w/ mistah fab? i bet that shit goes..i'll check it out..thx for the suggestion


----------



## northerncaligrown (Jul 3, 2008)

nah i'm from fairfield (707) right near vallejo! that shit with mistah fab is hella sick! the album as a whole is pretty good.


----------



## IGTHY (Jul 3, 2008)

northerncaligrown said:


> wussup fellow smokers!? anybody listen to the new Tech N9ne album killer? well if u like rap then you should no doubt pick up this album. It came out yesterday. Its a double album with track featuring mistah FAB, Ice Cube, Scarface, Paul wall, and this one dude from X-Clan, an old school rap group. This is tech's best cd yet. He got rap and rock n roll on his shit. best of both worlds!


I dig Tech too . I was working in Petaluma and my job had me staying at this motel and he and some of his partnas',plus to groupies were all at the hotel and we partied and steamed some dank!He gave me his cd and album The Tech 9 Experience. KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## northerncaligrown (Jul 3, 2008)

yea tech is sick, i wanna go 2 one of his show when he comes to the bay! did u see the psychumentary? i aint seen it yet but im gonna order it soon! let u know how it is!


----------



## IGTHY (Jul 4, 2008)

northerncaligrown said:


> yea tech is sick, i wanna go 2 one of his show when he comes to the bay! did u see the psychumentary? i aint seen it yet but im gonna order it soon! let u know how it is!


No,but he did say the Insane Clown Posse 459'd the idea of face painting. KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jul 4, 2008)

northerncaligrown said:


> nah i'm from fairfield (707) right near vallejo! that shit with mistah fab is hella sick! the album as a whole is pretty good.


7 oh sav you better listen to federation..it's whateva is fuckin killer. i just heard this song..it's pretty sick, definitely a change of techs style thats for sure..thats what makes him such a dope artist tho..he's never stagnant with his style.. as for federation.. check out get naked you beezy, scraper 2 a benz, or 18 dummy..im sure u know these songs tho


----------



## IGTHY (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes 18 dummy is the shiznit!!! KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## northerncaligrown (Jul 5, 2008)

18 dummy is hard! yup. u guys heard that new jacka album, shorty all over me is the song! husala zestways! sick!


----------



## Spiral Architect (Jul 5, 2008)

The new Tech Nine is phenomenal.

Poisonous, One Good Time, and Everybody move are my favorite tracks.


----------



## northerncaligrown (Jul 6, 2008)

my favs r happy ending, crybaby, and lets go with kutty cal and mistah fab. the whole cd is sick though!


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 1, 2008)

The best song on the Cd is "hope for a higher power" I never was a hardcore Tech fan but this song spoke to me Besides this song an a couple others I"d say its an average album


----------

